# Fast vs Slow Metabolism: Who Really Wins?



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2015)

by Cade Thomas The grass is always greener on the other side, they say. This cliche is nowhere more applicable than the bodybuilding debate of metabolism. Who has it harder? The resident skinny kid who claims he has to eat unimaginable amounts of food to force the scale to budge or the chubster who didn’t

*Read More...*


----------

